# Found some old ammo this morning



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I moved some cattle yesterday to a place that I had been letting rest for a year. This morning I walked down to the tank to make sure there was water for the cattle and safe access to it. (I have lost way to many cows to bogging down in a low tank) I have been up and down this trail a hundred times but this morning this was laying right in the middle of the trail.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang hole in my pocket. I guess finders keepers.

Nice find, bar-d. Never found one, myself. Those were the genuine stick and string days.

It would be nice to know the history. Is there any resource readily available for identification? Or, do you already know?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

glenway said:


> Dang hole in my pocket. I guess finders keepers.
> 
> Nice find, bar-d. Never found one, myself. Those were the genuine stick and string days.
> 
> It would be nice to know the history. Is there any resource readily available for identification? Or, do you already know?


Glen, I am no expert on arrowheads but this is what I do know. I live in Fisher County Texas which is pretty much the geographical center of the original Comanche territory. This area is also along the route of the Texas Forts trail garrisoned by the U.S. Cavalry in the mid to late 1800's. These forts include but are not limited to Fort Phantom Hill, Fort Chadbourne, Fort Concho, Fort McKavett and Fort Davis. The U.S. Cavalry manned these outposts to protect settlers from attacks by the Comanche. A friend of mine owns the ranch that Fort Chadbourne is situated on. About 25 years ago he undertook the restoration of the ruins of the fort. I helped with the restoration of the commander's quarters and he told me they were built in 1860 and were to house the new Fort Chadbourne Commander, Robert E. Lee. Lee never took command of the fort because of the outbreak of the Civil War. However, the fort was garrisoned for quite some time by units of the U.S. Cavalry that included elements of the 9th and 10th Cavalry Regiments, better known as the Buffalo Soldiers.

I found the arrowhead near a creek that runs through my pasture. It is dry most of the time now but in the 1800's I am sure it was a source of water for the Comanche. The same creek runs through several of my neighbor's places and we have all found probable campsites. Holding it makes my mind wander back to the time it was made. Who labored to make the arrowhead, what was it's purpose? Was the arrowhead used in battle? Quite possible but I would imagine it was more than likely used to provide food for the maker's family and tribe.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great find indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice find Danny ! That is a well preserved artifact


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, yes. If it could only tell the story.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool stuff, Thanks for sharing, one of these days one will find me!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff bar-d


----------

